# Sly Cooper Hentai RP Request



## Wolf22red (Jul 26, 2018)

Please would anyone be interested in doing a Hentai Sly Cooper RP with me ? In the RP Carmelita Fox will go undercover in a criminal ring to find evidence against them (since the RP is hentai you can assume what she will be doing). Let me know in the comments if you want to be Carmelita or the various male characters in the RP.


----------



## Universe (Jul 30, 2018)

I am


----------



## Wolf22red (Jul 31, 2018)

The Universe said:


> I am


Would you like to be Carmelita or the male members of the crime ring ?


----------



## Universe (Aug 1, 2018)

Male members of the crime ring can I be the crime boss


----------



## Wolf22red (Aug 1, 2018)

Eventually you would be him, want to do the RP on Discord or on a conversation.


----------



## Universe (Aug 1, 2018)

Discord name is the Universe #9288


----------



## Wolf22red (Aug 1, 2018)

What is your Discord ?


----------



## Universe (Aug 1, 2018)

the Universe #9288


----------



## Universe (Aug 1, 2018)

What’s yours


----------



## Wolf22red (Aug 1, 2018)

BodiRockDog22 and the number is #2007


----------



## Universe (Aug 1, 2018)

Friend request sent


----------



## Universe (Aug 1, 2018)

Can I still be my avatar


----------

